# [portage] plusieurs core lors du calcul des paquets?(résolu)

## gglaboussole

Bonjour,

J'ai constaté que lorsque je lance un  emerge world, le calcul des paquets à mettre à jour n'utilise qu'un seul core sur mon core i7...

Pas de problème lors de la compilation mais uniquement lors du calcul des dépendances...

S'agit il du comportement normal ? cette tache ne peut elle être multi threadée ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

----------

## boozo

'alute

a vrai dire je m'étais jamais vraiment posé la question à cause de mon vieux p4 mais j'ai touvé cette explication d'un dev gentoo sur un forum anglophone  :Wink:  (en fait c'est tout le fil qui est intéressant à lire)

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut boozo   :Wink:  ,

Merci pour ton lien, le fil est effectivement très intéressant..

Donc pas de portage multi-threadé et a priori ce ne sera pas le cas dans l'avenir en raison de l’interdépendance des branches ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello, 

C'est logique, je vois mal comment paralléliser des calculs de dépendances sans rendre l'algorithme trop complexe.

----------

## Poussin

Et puis, ce qui est blocant, c'est aussi les IO! Et ça, ce n'est pas le multithread qui va aider. D'ailleurs, avec le SSD, on voit la différence lors du calcul de dépendances

----------

## xaviermiller

Je squashe portage et layman, et ça pulse, même sur un raspberry pi   :Cool: 

----------

